# Fuel drains from carb area



## blklab135 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello all,

I've got a problem that's been kicking my butt for weeks now. I noticed that when I fill the tank up in my mower, and let it sit for a few minutes, fuel begines leaking out of the carb. If I take off the filter, I can see it seep out of the front of the intake. It does this until the tank is dry. The engine runs ok and does nto leak when running. 

I did have to unclog the tiny hole in the float screw a few months ago (which I learned about on this forum) Consequently, I replaced the rubber gaskets with the liquid squeeze on kind when I reassembled the engine. So my question is...what the heck is causing the fuel to force it's way out fo the carb? And how do I stop it! The engine is a B&S 6.0 hp, about 6 years old. Thanks

Mike


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Carburetor leaking*

Most likely the problem is the seat in the carburetor that shuts the fuel supply off when the carburetor fills up. Attached to the float is an inlet metering needle that allows fuel to enter into the carburetor float bowl. When the float bowl fills up the float applies pressure to the needle and it is forced up into the seat.

The seat can get wear or swell or can just get dirt on it and the needle will not seat and this allows fuel to flow through the carburetor untill the fuel tank is empty.

The needle and seat can be replaced and this will probably take care of the problem, also check the float and make sure it is sealed and is not full of fuel, if it is then it will not float up and apply pressure to the seat, and allow the carburetor to flood fuel.

Hope this helps


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

, I replaced the rubber gaskets with the liquid squeeze

Explain this,


----------



## blklab135 (Sep 14, 2006)

Well I reset the needle float seal (or whatever it's called), checked the float (and it floats) and all looks ok from what I can tell. Put it back together and she leaked again. I'm stumped. Assuming the float is OK (maybe a big assumption), can the fuel seep out by bypassing the float chamber somehow....or is that physically impossible. Next step is to light the entire mower on fire and by a craftsman.

For the question on the gasket stuff, instead of replacing the gasket that was between the carb and intake, I used RV gasket seal stuff. Used it on many other things before so I figured it would work here too. No way is the fuel coming out from that point....it is being forced out of the 2 small holes on the sides of the throat. Many thanks for the help!

Mike


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Make sure the float bowl vent is not plugged with anything, if the float bowl cannot vent, the carburetor will flood fuel, but usually the engine will not run good when this is a problem. 

Have you tried replacing the seat under the float needle and if so are you sure you put it in right side up?


----------



## paulwest (Aug 11, 2004)

Once you take the carb apart the needle and seat may not mat properly replace them and the float --check the drop & higth of the float and if there is a vent and or vent tub check for dirt clog up. PAULS LAWN SERVISE P.S. check gas cap vent.


----------



## blklab135 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok, it appears that I neeed to start replacing stuff. Does anyone have a good website to look-up and order B&S engine parts. Thanks all for the tips. !


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Shake the float....if you hear a slosh your float has a hole in it,allowing gas to enter.And this holds the intake needle from seating.But if this happens uselly there will be gas in the oil too (depending on wheather or not you have a gravity feed carb.or not).Trash between the needle/seat can do this too.

As far as a site,you can try http://www.cutterschoice.com

They mostly catter to chain saws,tools and assessories,but they have a few mower parts. their generic parts thow.

hope this helps a little


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can order parts directly from Briggs and Stratton, or Sears at http://www3.sears.com/ the part number for a repair kit from B&S is 498260


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Type the part # 498260 into your search engine, the carb kit will be #8 on the catagory page.

Also make sure that the holes are cleaned out on the bowl nut (jet)


----------

